# Fuel Door Open Warning Lights



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

I dont think we have this warning light or warning of any sort, do we?

It has happened to me two times I forgot to close the fuel door. One time I found out so late that the hanging fuel cap was flying back and forth around the fuel door when I already went up on a highway.. I am stupid. :tsk:


----------



## jnx (Apr 19, 2004)

Not that I am aware of.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Thanks god...we dont need another one.


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

> I am stupid


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Our e46s don't have one but Honda just added it to the 2005 Accord. I can't wait when people call us to ask why their 'fuel door light' is on! No one reads their manual anymore!


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

yamato said:


> I dont think we have this warning light or warning of any sort, do we?
> 
> It has happened to me two times I forgot to close the fuel door. One time I found out so late that the hanging fuel cap was flying back and forth around the fuel door when I already went up on a highway.. I am stupid. :tsk:


If you leave the cap off long enough, it should show up as a fuel system fault, which will turn on your "loose gas cap" light or your "check engine" light, depending upon model year... Better just to double check your cap, going forward... Should be able to spot it in your passenger mirror, if it's not too dark out... :thumbup:


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

Salvator said:


> If you leave the cap off long enough, it should show up as a fuel system fault, which will turn on your "loose gas cap" light or your "check engine" light, depending upon model year... Better just to double check your cap, going forward... Should be able to spot it in your passenger mirror, if it's not too dark out... :thumbup:


interesting about the 'check engine' light.

I don't think i would have this problem if i remember to double check. Problem is I am usually so concentrated when I remove the nozzle from the fuel tank to avoid any spillage.

I couldn't see the fuel door from the rear mirror the last time I checked. I was wondering it was the fuel cap when I heard noises from the back. I looked at the mirror and it was all clear. Later I found the fill door was closed (by the wind), the fuel cap was hanging around. Maybe it was just too dark I didn't see it.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

yamato said:


> interesting about the 'check engine' light.


My bad... it's the "Service Engine Soon" light on my car... here is what my owner's manual says:

"Close the fuel cap carefully after refueling until a "click" is heard. While closing, be sure not to squeeze the strap which is fastened to the cap. A loose or missing cap will activate the Service Engine Soon warning lamp."


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

Salvator said:


> My bad... it's the "Service Engine Soon" light on my car... here is what my owner's manual says:
> 
> "Close the fuel cap carefully after refueling until a "click" is heard. While closing, be sure not to squeeze the strap which is fastened to the cap. A loose or missing cap will activate the Service Engine Soon warning lamp."


YES! Thanks. I read thru the manual once before delivery and I do remember something is mentioned about the fuel cap. I think what you quoted is the section I tried to remember. Since it says "WILL activate", I guess it will take a long time before it gets activated. My Service Engine Soon lamp was not activited when I left the fuel cap open.


----------

